# First attempt at a bolt action pen



## DcoTim1 (Apr 30, 2017)

This was my first attempt at doing a bolt action pen. This is a psi 30 Cal kit with a Black Locust blank with a blo and CA finish.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 30, 2017)

Are those stripes there on purpose?


----------



## DcoTim1 (Apr 30, 2017)

Yeah, my son said it needed them... I sanded them down so that they are mainly just visible lines

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DcoTim1 (Apr 30, 2017)

I handed him a pencil and told him to mark where he wanted the lines placed and he with his best 4 year old artistic skills placed them where he wanted them

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## jasonb (Apr 30, 2017)

Lol, my 5yr old girl helps me with the design choices as well.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 30, 2017)

DcoTim1 said:


> I handed him a pencil and told him to mark where he wanted the lines placed and he with his best 4 year old artistic skills placed them where he wanted them



Well, then it's perfect. Kudos to you getting him involved at a young age. I like that. It makes me happy. And now, so does that pen. Nicely done sir....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 30, 2017)

You do realize you can reverse the bolt handle to actually mimic what a bolt action looks like? Nice pen!


----------



## DcoTim1 (May 1, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> You do realize you can reverse the bolt handle to actually mimic what a bolt action looks like? Nice pen!


No I didn't, I will have to look into that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (May 1, 2017)

Nicely done.
Re-orientate the bolt handle so that it works like an actual bolt action rifle.

Les


----------



## Patrude (May 4, 2017)

Great job, nice blank and beautiful finish


----------



## DcoTim1 (May 5, 2017)

The blank is one I got from @Woodworking Vet a few weeks ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (May 5, 2017)

The black locust looks great with that pen. I'm glad you liked it! Oh, and thank you for posting the photo, I enjoy seeing what people do with the wood I sell.


----------



## DcoTim1 (May 5, 2017)

Here is my second attempt, it's the same kit (gunmetal bolt action kit) but with a purpleheart blank. I don't know why the metal looks black but it isn't

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodman6415 (May 6, 2017)

Very nice pens ... the black locust is awesome ... have you used deer antler yet ? That's what I usually use for the bolt actions . Made 2 for a charity auction last year ... brought $ 300.00 each ... I've been asked for 2 more this year ... and I agree with the others about reversing the bolt ... instructions should come with kit ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DcoTim1 (May 6, 2017)

I was able to find how to reverse the bolt handles and did so on the purpleheart pen (can't really see it in those pictures unfortunately) I have been asked from a private school to make two sets of pens for an upcoming fundraiser. One set made from wine barrel blanks on Sierra kits, and then the other the bolt action kits from whiskey barrel kits. All of those blanks have certificates of authenticity of where they came from so I have to figure out how to include them in some sort of box or case.

Have any of y'all used the Jack Daniels or wine barrel blanks? If so what finish do you use so that it doesn't distort the coloration or beauty of the wood


----------



## DcoTim1 (May 6, 2017)

woodman6415 said:


> Very nice pens ... the black locust is awesome ... have you used deer antler yet ? That's what I usually use for the bolt actions . Made 2 for a charity auction last year ... brought $ 300.00 each ... I've been asked for 2 more this year ... and I agree with the others about reversing the bolt ... instructions should come with kit ..


I have not tried the deer antler yet, unfortunately most of the deer around where I live are lacking in the antler mass area. We have alot of pencil racked bucks, when we do end up with something with some mass to it, they usually end up on a wall or some sort of home decor.


----------

